

Show HN: Stop inviting me to stuff on FB - azharb
http://stopinvites.herokuapp.com
Someone on twitter complained about getting too many 'I want to add your birthday' app invitations. So I made an app that allows you to yell at them. The question is, do you have the balls to do it?
======
azharb
Someone on twitter complained about getting too many notifications for 'I want
to add your birthday' app on FB. I made an app that allows you to yell at
those friends. The question is, do you have the balls to do it?

